# Updated Political Correctness



## DaveDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

*HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*

1. She is not a "BABE" or a "CHICK" - She is a " BREASTED AMERICAN."

2. She is not "EASY" - She is "HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE."

3. She is not a "DUMB BLONDE" - She is a "LIGHT-HAIRED DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION SUPERHIGHWAY. "

4. She has not "BEEN AROUND" - She is a "PREVIOUSLY- ENJOYED COMPANION."

5. She does not "NAG" you - She becomes " VERBALLY REPETITIVE."

6. She is not a "TWO-BIT HOOKER" - She is a " LOW COST PROVIDER."


*HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*

1. He does not have a "BEER GUT" - He has developed a "LIQUID GRAIN STORAGE FACILITY."

2. He is not a "BAD DANCER" - He is " OVERLY CAUCASIAN."

3. He does not "GET LOST ALL THE TIME" - He " INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS. "

4. He is not "BALDING" - He is in "FOLLICLE REGRESSION."

5. He does not act like a "TOTAL BUTT" - He develops a case of RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION."

6. It's not his "CRACK" you see hanging out of his pants - it's "REAR CLEAVAGE


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2008)

> He does not "GET LOST ALL THE TIME" - He " INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS. "



I'm a pro at alternative destinations/routes..


----------



## AB^ (Jul 21, 2008)

This is classic :lol: 




> 1. She is not a "BABE" or a "CHICK" - She is a " BREASTED AMERICAN."


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 21, 2008)

amazing


----------

